# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > GM Needed V20 Vampire the Masquerade Game Please

## Keen

Says what it says on the tin. Looking for a Vampire the Masquerade V20 edition game preferably run on discord in either voice or play by post. I already have one other player who would love to play. I will happily make a discord server for the gm with all the bells and whistles set up for you if you're not familiar with Discord. For the love of all that is world of darkness goodness my buddy and I just really want to play. We're not picky when it comes to Sabbat, Independents, or Camarilla and love working with Gm's to tell compelling and fun stories.

----------


## bramblefoot

ooh! ooh! me! me!

_jumps up and down_

im feeling a camarilla elder game set in either DC or new jersey

----------


## Chronomancer79

Bramblefoot you offering to run cause I am down

----------


## bramblefoot

of course i am! 

im indefatiguable.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

also in my quests i wear sequined vests and impersonate clark gable

reroll token to anyone who gets the reference

----------


## TheAlmightyKue

Isn't that a Monty Python and the Holy Grail reference? Or am I completely misremembering something?

----------


## bramblefoot

> Isn't that a Monty Python and the Holy Grail reference? Or am I completely misremembering something?


correct! thats a reroll token to you

the rules for creation are as follows in the elder wars

attributes 10/7/5
skills 20/12/8
disciplines 10
backgrounds 15
virtues 7
freebies 20

if a character has an attribute/ability/advantage over 5, gain a derangement for each ability over 5

----------


## TheAlmightyKue

Where would you want this posted Myth-Weavers?
Also normal 5 in Backgrounds?

----------


## bramblefoot

use the sheet from mythweavers. we'll be using discord, as that's what the person who wants to play requested

----------


## TheAlmightyKue

> use the sheet from mythweavers. we'll be using discord, as that's what the person who wants to play requested


I asked in edit but 5 in background or?
Also any restrictions? Is this in DC or New Jersey? I know its a Cam game so Cam clans generally.

----------


## bramblefoot

> I asked in edit but 5 in background or?
> Also any restrictions? Is this in DC or New Jersey? I know its a Cam game so Cam clans generally.


we're going with a besieged newark by the sabbat

you can go to ten in anything, but when you do, it means you must also take a derangement

no black hand membership

also, take some fighty ability, and if you dont, take some muscle who can do the slugging for you

----------


## TheAlmightyKue

> we're going with a besieged newark by the sabbat
> 
> you can go to ten in anything, but when you do, it means you must also take a derangement
> 
> no black hand membership
> 
> also, take some fighty ability, and if you dont, take some muscle who can do the slugging for you


Cool, so we would have to buy all our backgrounds with freebies (I know Neonates normally start with 5 which is why I asked.)
Yeah fighty makes sense, hmm who to be who to be.  *flails at not having their obtenebration tentacle death machine build lol*

----------


## bramblefoot

i never said lasombra wasnt an option. just expect to have to tiptoe around the local cam

also, you get 15 background dots

----------


## Justanotherhero

If there is still room I would gladly join in?

----------


## TheAlmightyKue

Im tossing around the idea of an Assamite Sorcerer using The Hunter's Wind to make them more of the assassin feel, combined with Quietus to make them more sturdy in a head to head fight. Focus on Firearm and Melee. Kinda liking the Ghost Body 5th level, be the groups eyes and ears.

----------


## bramblefoot

> If there is still room I would gladly join in?


youll be the last

----------


## TheAlmightyKue

What would Keen and their friend be playing? I would like to know so I could make something that plays well within the group. A combat focus game is one thing, but we might want to curb any in character conflicts to just annoyances.

----------


## Chronomancer79

Bramble am in cause I was thinking a brujah

----------


## bramblefoot

> Bramble am in cause I was thinking a brujah


you three are in. im waiting to see if i get a nibble from the original taker.

if not, then ill run it here on the forums

----------


## bramblefoot

> What would Keen and their friend be playing? I would like to know so I could make something that plays well within the group. A combat focus game is one thing, but we might want to curb any in character conflicts to just annoyances.


i dont do pvp, so there will be none of that. you can work against each other, but only covertly

arent i a nice gm?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Chronomancer79

Ask it here are paths allowed specifically The Path of Entelechy

----------


## Chronomancer79

Also I see no exp is there anyway to get combo powers with freebies

----------


## TheAlmightyKue

> i dont do pvp, so there will be none of that. you can work against each other, but only covertly
> 
> arent i a nice gm?


Not what I meant by conflicts :P I was more thinking clan enmities, rivalries, etc. Like an Assamite and a Tremere would have a lot of not very nice words to exchange kind of thing.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Not what I meant by conflicts :P I was more thinking clan enmities, rivalries, etc. Like an Assamite and a Tremere would have a lot of not very nice words to exchange kind of thing.


thats fine. im not picky

----------


## TheAlmightyKue

Chronomancer asked but could we use Freebie points for Combo powers? I just didn't want it to get overlooked

----------


## bramblefoot

how do combo powers work? im willing, but i need to see the combo powers and approve them

----------


## TheAlmightyKue

Normally you pay with experience. The core book says in elder games to build a neonate and then give exp to let the players build them up. Combo powers are mixtures of discipline powers
Like Eyes of Alamut requires 3 dots of Quietus and 4 in Auspex and then costs 21 experience to learn. Once you spend your exp and have the required dots in those disciplines you can use that discipline power.

----------


## Chronomancer79

Should we use elysuim rules to generate elders its a pretty good book it is 2nd Ed but so what

----------


## TheAlmightyKue

> correct! thats a reroll token to you
> 
> the rules for creation are as follows in the elder wars
> 
> attributes 10/7/5
> skills 20/12/8
> disciplines 10
> backgrounds 15
> virtues 7
> ...


Rules are here, I asked to see if we could use freebies for power combos because it was asked earlier. I am interestin in what everyone is making.

----------


## Chronomancer79

Going brujah, I can take protean to get claws to do agg but I feel that thematically burning wrath fits my brujah more and its a combo so why I am asking

----------


## TheAlmightyKue

> Going brujah, I can take protean to get claws to do agg but I feel that thematically burning wrath fits my brujah more and its a combo so why I am asking


Cool, working on an Assamite assassin sorcerer who uses The Hunter's Wind path for recon and set up. A sniper (member of the Thousand Meters Club) who uses Quietus to turn his shots into aggravated damage. Carrying a knife as an upclose and personal defense but he is not as good. Knives only do Str+1 even if I used Quietus to make it Agg Dmg its not a lot.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Going brujah, I can take protean to get claws to do agg but I feel that thematically burning wrath fits my brujah more and its a combo so why I am asking


just take protean for now. i didnt give xp

----------


## bramblefoot

> Cool, working on an Assamite assassin sorcerer who uses The Hunter's Wind path for recon and set up. A sniper (member of the Thousand Meters Club) who uses Quietus to turn his shots into aggravated damage. Carrying a knife as an upclose and personal defense but he is not as good. Knives only do Str+1 even if I used Quietus to make it Agg Dmg its not a lot.


funsies. im gonna send you on plenty of long-distance sniping missions

----------


## TheAlmightyKue

> funsies. im gonna send you on plenty of long-distance sniping missions


I have most of the crunch down (sorry holidays and work is being a pain at the end of the year) just filling in info and things like gear.

----------


## Justanotherhero

> Rules are here, I asked to see if we could use freebies for power combos because it was asked earlier. I am interestin in what everyone is making.


Josiah will be a Toreador Elder , successful established, artistically gifted, respected and really really bored with everyday unlife. He has a bad history with the Sabbat since they killed one of his children that moved out of the city,  that combined with his boredom motivates him to become proactive. 
Definitely not a "warrior" in the classical sense he is extremely curious and willing to test his limits thanks to boredom. I am going for a trapmaster vibe. If anyone has seen Goblin Slayer I am taking some inspiration from that to. He not only fears an attack but would be explicitly preparing for one if we already know about the Sabbat presence.

----------


## bramblefoot

josiah sounds fun!

everyone, you should put a little thought into your havens, as i may send hit squads of szlachta to your door 

 :Small Smile:

----------


## Keen

Sorry for the wait. Had a family tragedy happen over the holidays. I'm playing a Lasombra Angellis Ater and my Buddy is playing a True Brujah. One moment and I can get us a Discord Server setup.

----------


## bramblefoot

no worries. everyone in the game should prolly send me or keen their discords so we can slot you in the server we built

----------

